# Lucia - "Outside it's dark and cold"



## inneist (Jan 26, 2007)

1/7






2/7





3/7





4/7





5/7





6/7





7/7


----------



## just x joey (Jan 26, 2007)

what religion is that?


----------



## inneist (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a holiday celebration in winter, check out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Lucia_Day


----------



## digital flower (Jan 26, 2007)

I think you did a remarkable job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2007)

That was on 13 December ... and you only show them to us now?

These are good. You only ever used the given light. Well done!


----------



## inneist (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, sorry for not being timely.  I was not frequenting forums in December and just recently did B&W conversion on these.

Thanks your three's passage here.


----------

